
Musk Says Tesla Will Build 500 Cars per Day Starting This Week - 11thEarlOfMar
https://electrek.co/2018/05/15/tesla-model-3-production-500-per-day-elon-musk/
======
mannykannot
In just one more week, he could have had the much more impressive headline
'Tesla Building 500 Cars a Day'.

...or not.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It was stated in an internal email to employees. Whether it was intended to be
leaked, or to grab headlines, isn’t clear.

------
ianai
Why would anyone buy a Tesla now? From my understanding, it’s impossible to
get parts or work done on these cars. Yes, they’re solid state and shouldn’t
need it but we live in the real world...

~~~
greglindahl
Maybe you got your understanding from reading HN, but Tesla owners, as a
group, are very loyal to the brand. In fact Tesla owners have the highest
loyalty among cars in its price band. So apparently your understanding is
wrong, or, Tesla owners are all bat-shit crazy and are covering up the fact
that their cars are broken and can't be fixed.

~~~
mrguyorama
Being insanely loyal can often blind you to the reality of the quality of your
choices. Especially since your mind wants to reinforce choices you've made, to
avoid being self-critical. Nevermind the sunk-costs fallacy works with more
than just actual cash

~~~
greglindahl
OK, so you're voting for "bat-shit crazy". That's not bad, coming up on
200,000 bat-shit crazy customers.

------
teachrdan
That's 500 a day, 7 days a week, folks:

"With production now running all week over 500 per day would add up to over
3,500 Model 3 vehicles per week."

"Only a few weeks ago, Musk confirmed that Tesla was producing just over 2,000
Model 3 vehicles per week, but he also said that they have been working
through some important bottlenecks that could result in significant production
increases."

